# car damaged when purchased; what to do?



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Do u have pics?


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Do u have pics?


These are large; sorry.

side view of car
left front (flash)
left front (no flash)
left rear (flash)
left rear (no flash)
right front (flash)
right front (no flash)
right rear (flash)
right rear (no flash)


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!! im sure the detailers noticed it when they cleaned it up for you. they may try to say it happened while you had the car. I would call 1800-222-1020 and let them know the situation so they can document it ahead of time and then go see what the dealer is going do for you.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> OMG!!!!!!! im sure the detailers noticed it when they cleaned it up for you. they may try to say it happened while you had the car. I would call 1800-222-1020 and let them know the situation so they can document it ahead of time and then go see what the dealer is going do for you.


What is that 800 number?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

o its the chevrolet customer service number


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like it could have been done on a hoist. Maybe the dealer did it. I would take it back for sure.


----------



## tim18t (May 15, 2011)

That was definitely done by some retard that doesn't know how to use a lift properly. i'd return the car to the dealership for a completely different one.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

*update*

Called the GM number referenced previously in this thread, and they got on the phone w/ the dealer right away. I took the car to the dealer.

They claim it's not a major repair. I can't really argue with them, as I don't know how these cars are put together. At any rate, they're gonna fix it.

I don't know why the car would've been on a lift...


----------



## tim18t (May 15, 2011)

feh said:


> Called the GM number referenced previously in this thread, and they got on the phone w/ the dealer right away. I took the car to the dealer.
> 
> They claim it's not a major repair. I can't really argue with them, as I don't know how these cars are put together. At any rate, they're gonna fix it.
> 
> I don't know why the car would've been on a lift...



when they pdi the cars (pre delivery inspection) there is typically things they have to remove that were installed for shipping purposes only. some of these things can require a lift.


----------



## CruzeBuilder (Jun 18, 2011)

I recommend first trying to work it out with your dealer, if they don't give you the proper help, go to General Motors.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

*another update*

I was contacted by the dealer yesterday and told that the Eco has different body panels than other models. One difference is that the rocker panel and quarter panel are one piece; apparently for non-Ecos, the rocker is a panel unto itself.

Which means, as I had first feared, that in order to replace the rocker, they need to replace that whole chunk of sheet metal: rocker, quarter and metal that runs above the doors to the A pillar. 

Accordingly, they changed their estimate of the amount of time the car would be in the shop from one day to two weeks.

So, I am back to requesting that the dealer replace the car in kind. They have not yet responded to my request; this should be interesting...


----------



## tim18t (May 15, 2011)

feh said:


> I was contacted by the dealer yesterday and told that the Eco has different body panels than other models. One difference is that the rocker panel and quarter panel are one piece; apparently for non-Ecos, the rocker is a panel unto itself.
> 
> Which means, as I had first feared, that in order to replace the rocker, they need to replace that whole chunk of sheet metal: rocker, quarter and metal that runs above the doors to the A pillar.
> 
> ...


Go to the dealer in person and let em know they can have the car back. End of story.

I would never accept owning a brand new car that had to be repaired in such a way due to damage caused by the dealership.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

tim18t said:


> Go to the dealer in person and let em know they can have the car back. End of story.
> 
> I would never accept owning a brand new car that had to be repaired in such a way due to damage caused by the dealership.


Yes, that is the opinion my wife and I hold also. If the dealer disagrees, I'll be calling GM.


----------



## JordankCruze (Jun 20, 2011)

So How Did Things Work Out.??


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

unfortunately gm will blame the dealer so it will probably have to be the dealer that will have to eat it if you somehow talk your way into a different car. If this happened to me i would fight it all the way and want nothing to do with that car. Get consumer affairs and the BBB on board while your waiting.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

JordankCruze said:


> So How Did Things Work Out.??


TBD. I let the dealer know what I expect. The salesman is out today and the manager says he wants to talk to him before making a decision. I'm expecting to hear from them tomorrow.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> unfortunately gm will blame the dealer so it will probably have to be the dealer that will have to eat it if you somehow talk your way into a different car. If this happened to me i would fight it all the way and want nothing to do with that car. Get consumer affairs and the BBB on board while your waiting.


Yes, I'm also assuming the dealer will have to eat the cost associated with this situation. But they are the ones that missed/caused the damage, so it is their responsibility.

If it happened during transport, I suppose they could go after the trucking company. Either way, it's not my responsibility.

It's a bummer - everybody I've dealt with at the dealership seems honest. We'll see how they respond with their backs to the wall...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

they cant blame anyone but themselves because they probably signed off that it was received in good shape. you might as well hold out for a 2012!! win win!!


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> they cant blame anyone but themselves because they probably signed off that it was received in good shape. you might as well hold out for a 2012!! win win!!


And you know what? It probably was. At first I figured it happened while the car was on the trailer, but the more I think about it, it probably happened on a lift.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

believe me, there are a few people at that dealer that knew about this. they were praying the person that bought it wouldnt notice until it was to late. Sh-t will hit the fan there but thats not your problem, get a 2012!


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> believe me, there are a few people at that dealer that knew about this. they were praying the person that bought it wouldnt notice until it was to late. Sh-t will hit the fan there but thats not your problem, get a 2012!


Yes, I've been wondering myself what kinds of ugly internal discussions will be taking place as a result of this.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

*yet another update*

Just contacted by the sales person - they are going to replace the car.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

EXCELLENT!!!!!! that is great news!! I would make sure you get a free rental until you get your new one that you want. Do not settle!!!


----------



## nwtomd (May 22, 2011)

Congrats! Good to hear that there are still dealers out there that will step up.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

*replaced*

Just drove a new Eco off the lot, for the second time this month!


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Congrats! And *look it over with a fine-toothed comb it you haven't already.
*


----------



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

Holy ****! I bet there is a mechanic who was fired and a shop manager who's been put on notice over that. If I'm the owner of that dealership I'm pissed. Although, I bet they just make that their rental car for the next couple yrs.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

I asked the sales guy what they were gonna do w/ the dented car - he said they'd probably fix it and sell it as a used vehicle. 

So, yeah, the dealership definitely lost money in this transaction...


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

feh said:


> Just drove a new Eco off the lot, for the second time this month!


You could get much more. It is an 1800 GM number that I posted here where you could ask to pay compensation for this sh**! I got 10% of the new value of my car (Aveo) for the issues I had las year.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

im sure you can work out getting 100,000 bumper to bumper


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> im sure you can work out getting 100,000 bumper to bumper


If I want to pursue something like this - would it be through the dealer, or GM?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

definitely gm


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> definitely gm


Anybody know if GM will come down on the dealership? I wouldn't want that to happen.

Assuming the dealership didn't know about the damage (I realize that's a big assumption), they've done right by me.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Honestly, having gotten a new car, you should count your blessings. It's good that they did it, and I agree it SHOULD have been done, but asking for compensation beyond that seems a little much.

Just enjoy your new, NEW Cruze. 

Also, I doubt GM came down hard on the dealership since, more likely than not, the dealership is the one eating the cost of the full replacement they gave you.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> Honestly, having gotten a new car, you should count your blessings. It's good that they did it, and I agree it SHOULD have been done, but asking for compensation beyond that seems a little much.


Yes, I agree with you. I haven't called GM.


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> You could get much more. It is an 1800 GM number that I posted here where you could ask to pay compensation for this sh**! I got 10% of the new value of my car (Aveo) for the issues I had las year.


People like you make me sick. "OH, I burned my mouth on HOT coffee, let me sue McDonalds!" The dealership did right by him. There is no since in being greedy and trying for more.... COME ON... **** America!

I bet your dealer hates dealing with you. Shoot if I were them I would tell them you are no longer welcome on my lot... Oh wait, you are going to complain about that too....


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

toydriver00 said:


> People like you make me sick. "OH, I burned my mouth on HOT coffee, let me sue McDonalds!" The dealership did right by him. There is no since in being greedy and trying for more.... COME ON... **** America!
> 
> I bet your dealer hates dealing with you. Shoot if I were them I would tell them you are no longer welcome on my lot... Oh wait, you are going to complain about that too....


I don't think its about greed at all, and Feh isn't lucky he got a new car, he deserves one, he was sold a defective one at non-defective pricing. 

In addition, he had to exchange vehicles again, change insurance, not to mention the pain of wondering if they are just going to shoot you and tell you to get off their lot.

You brought up America, it used to be common courtesy to not only replace, but compensate. "Oh I am so sorry your milk is bad, here take some eggs on me while you are here."

Businesses forget it cost us more, even when they replace, it cost us time and energy and can leave that bad taste in your month. GM knows this, and Cruze-Cruze is in another GM car not because they shoot him, or said he was lucky they even repaired it, but because the comp'ed him enough to make him feel this was a company that CARED.

Sorry toydriver, its your mentality that makes me sick, the mentality of screw the customer, be happy I even heard you out. Instead of providing real customer service. The right thing would have been a new car, free oil changes for 5 years and 1000$ refund for his trouble and understanding.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

Quazar said:


> I don't think its about greed at all, and Feh isn't lucky he got a new car, he deserves one, he was sold a defective one at non-defective pricing.
> 
> In addition, he had to exchange vehicles again, change insurance, not to mention the pain of wondering if they are just going to shoot you and tell you to get off their lot....


I can see both sides to the argument. Yes, it was inconvenient going through this. Yes, it consumed some of my free time. But, mistakes do happen.

Here's the thing - if I knew for certain that the dealership tried to pass off a damaged car, then I should be compensated. But, we'll never know if that was the case, or if the problem was just overlooked. Regardless of what we think may have happened, there's no way to *know* what happened.

The dealership replaced the car, which was the right thing to do. And they did it with a smile. I'm willing to let bygones be bygones...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

toydriver00 said:


> People like you make me sick. "OH, I burned my mouth on HOT coffee, let me sue McDonalds!" The dealership did right by him. There is no since in being greedy and trying for more.... COME ON... **** America!
> 
> I bet your dealer hates dealing with you. Shoot if I were them I would tell them you are no longer welcome on my lot... Oh wait, you are going to complain about that too....


obviously you never had major problems with a new car before, if you had you would have a totally different mindset. This has absolutely nothing to do with Mcdonalds and is a terrible comparison. Honestly, what does it cost them to give him an extended warranty?? Doing so compensates the customer for making him go through this trouble and builds GM's reputation which is what they need. Its called doing good business. btw, my dealer loved me so much they offered me a sales position there because of how knowledgeable I am with their products.

Do you honestly think no one knew at the dealer about the damage on this car before it was sold??? If not, I would like to sell you your next car!!!


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> obviously you never had major problems with a new car before, if you had you would have a totally different mindset. This has absolutely nothing to do with Mcdonalds and is a terrible comparison. Honestly, what does it cost them to give him an extended warranty?? Doing so compensates the customer for making him go through this trouble and builds GM's reputation which is what they need. Its called doing good business. btw, my dealer loved me so much they offered me a sales position there because of how knowledgeable I am with their products.
> 
> Do you honestly think no one knew at the dealer about the damage on this car before it was sold??? If not, I would like to sell you your next car!!!


I agree the McDonalds analogy is a push. I have had many things in my life that came with problems. I have turned a car in under the lemon law. As long a dealer does me right and replaces the car (which was done for me under lemon), I am not going to go and ask for freebees. You can’t just assume that someone at the dealer knew about it. In your post, you are assuming the dealer knew about it (it took 10 days for the owner to notice the damage). Maybe the dealer didn’t even pay attention to it like Feh didn't. Accidents happen and things happen that are out of the dealer’s control. You can say it was caused by the dealer, the transporter, or something else. The damage could have been caused by anyone including Feh. (I am not saying it was caused by him). The problem with America today is that getting your issue fixed just isn’t enough anymore. People get in a car accident, and they look to sue the crap out of the person that hit them. It is called an accident for a reason. Rather than working for money why don’t we just take it from someone else? He got a new car; what happened to his old car was an accident. The dealer replaced the car. In theory, the dealer could have said the damage happened after the purchase and feh would have been stuck with claiming it on insurance. There is no proof as to when the damage happened. Heck, Feh didn’t even notice the damage until 10 days later. He is lucky the dealer even gave him a new car. That is good business; they took care of him. Good business is not throwing freebies at every single problem. It is taking care of people; they took care of him. People today automatically take advantage of situations. It drives me nuts. You said, “Doing so compensates the customer for making him go through this trouble and builds GM's reputation which is what they need.” He was compensated.. He got a new car with a full tank of gas. He is lucky he got that. 

I have also been offered a job as a sales rep 1 Scion Dealer, Sales manager at another, and sales rep at 1 Chevy dealer. Taking care of customers is key I will not argue that. In this case, there is no proof as to who caused the damage. It was 10 days later! The dealer did not have to replace the car, but they did.... That is good business....


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

The new car with the tank of gas is what he PAID for. See your confusing what a person PAYS for with compensation. He paid for an undamaged new car, the dealership recognises this and give him that. He isn't lucky, he is justified.



> The problem with America today is that getting your issue fixed just isn’t enough anymore.


Actually the problem with America is the sense of respect and courtesy is gone. Lemon laws exist because bunisness stopped treating customers with respect. Guess I am too old school, but I used to love listening to my Grandpa tell me how businesses used to treat people. People started demanding when businesses stopped caring. When the common things businesses did because your business was more important, you were more important, then a few extra $$$$.


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

You are missing the point... There is not a single shred proof the dealer caused the damage or Feh did. They fixed the issued based on good customer service... The dealer did care. It makes no sence that he was compensated for anything when there is no proof who caused the damage. This could have been a long drawn out battle in court, but the dealer took care of it rather than winning a case in court and loosing 15 customers over 1 issue.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Actually the problem with America


I think the REAL "problem with America" is when people try to turn simple societal problems into demagogy. This has nothing to do with patriotism; there's no need to wrap oneself in the American Flag and shout from the soapbox over this. It's a simple dispute between a customer and a business, that was resolved to the customer's satisfaction.

The customer was right. God Bless America. :th_alc:




> is the sense of respect and courtesy is gone.


Near as I can tell, the OP made it clear that the dealer was respectful and courteous. They never blamed the customer. They admitted the car was damaged and worked to fix the problem. And when they discovered the fix would involve substantial body work, they gave the customer a brand new car, making the customer whole.




> People started demanding when businesses stopped caring.


This might be a chicken or the egg problem actually... maybe businesses stopped caring because people started to demand, more and more. Give an inch and they'll take a mile.

This problem is a knife that cuts both ways. Some business are nasty, but quite a few customers give little incentive due to an excessive sense of entitlement. Yes, companies should treat people right, and I believe that the dealership in this case did do that to the fullest of their ability. The problem comes when additional "gets" are expected and demanded.

Some in this thread suggested the dealer should "compensate" the customer additionally. But they conveniently forget that the car's original mileage and depreciation have been taken off the customer's hands. Whatever miles he put on that first car have been erased for him, and his Cruze's in-service date is now reset, too, effectively extending his warranty. Meanwhile, the dealer must fix the damaged Cruze *and* eat the cost of depreciation when selling it as a used vehicle, which could be a few thousand dollars in expenses. That's if they don't completely write it off altogether. 

Someone suggested a 100,000 mile extended warranty, which can cost around $2,000 to $3,000 more that the dealership has to eat.. So, what else? Should he get cash too? Free maintenance? Another free new car in a few years? Where does this compensation end, exactly?

Businesses SHOULD treat their customers right, but they aren't charities either. The OP has a new Cruze and is happily driving it. That's plenty reasonable to him, so there's little else to be expected here.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

toydriver00 said:


> People like you make me sick. "OH, I burned my mouth on HOT coffee, let me sue McDonalds!" The dealership did right by him. There is no since in being greedy and trying for more.... COME ON... **** America!
> 
> I bet your dealer hates dealing with you. Shoot if I were them I would tell them you are no longer welcome on my lot... Oh wait, you are going to complain about that too....


You are trying to be sarcastic, but you are very superficial. Please be polite and don’t write stupid comments without knowing the issues I had. I bought a new car in 2006 and I had to go to the dealer to fix it for 32 times in the first 3 years and another 3 times after (do you want the list?). Fix it means to replace parts that were not working anymore: DLR, driver airbag, air conditioning compressor, thermostat, sensors, door handler, air bag again, and the list can continue. And I played nice every time, hoping that was the last time to fix something on that car. Do you think the dealer was unhappy? WRONG! He charged GM for the work we did every time. And the 10% I got from GM was a small part I could get if I used a lawyer. I’m curious what you would do with a car like this? Definitely using an attorney of course or returning as lemon car!
He got a NEW car damaged! The marks on the car are clear, how they didn’t see them when washed the car?? The dealer gave our guy an estimate for reparation first instead of replacing the car instantly! Our guy had to ask for replacing the car! Honest dealer hmmm?? OK, even the dealer guy didn’t see the damage, he is representing his company and after replacing the car he should compensate somehow the mistake they did. Not necessary something huge, a couple free oil changes or so.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Scaredpoet,

Your clever embroidery of the snippets of my post with your lexicon of commentary in attempt to show your benign intelligence was humorous. However, your misuse of word demagogy, which refers to the preying on public emotion to gain political power, rather than the personal opinion of an individual in response to another’s personal opinion; combined with your additional misrepresentation of what was said in order to grandstand only succeeded in making you look pompous. 

I applaud your attempt, however, your execution is found lacking. Please try again.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Your clever embroidery of the snippets of my post with your lexicon of commentary in attempt to show your benign intelligence was humorous.


People here can read your post exactly as you posted it. There was no attempt to mislead; such an attempt would be futile. The accusation is laughable.



> However, your misuse of word demagogy, which refers to the preying on public emotion to gain political power,


I did in fact link the Wikipedia article on demagogy, so I'm aware of what it means, and I stand by my use of it, as well as everything else I said in my post. Everyone can see what *I* wrote, too, and I think I made it clear why I said what I said.

I would really have hoped that instead of making this personal, you'd stick to the topic at hand and address the points in my post: 

- How was the dealer NOT courteous or respectful to the OP? 

- What of the problem of excessive entitlement?

- Where, in your opinion, does "compensation" end? Is writing off the previous car's mileage, damage and depreciation on top of giving a new car to the OP not enough? Does the dealer have to go out of business to attone for his sins, thus putting lots of people out of work and contributing to the "problems of America?" 

(Remember: by your definition it's _not_ demagogy if I'm not a politician.  ) 

- The OP said he was treated fine and feels the dealership did enough to satisfy him. If that's his judgement of the situation, why not just respect his decision and leave it at that?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

My post was not in reference to anything Feh said. The comments were in response to what "toy" said who first broached several of the issues that were discussed in this repartee. 

That being, it is not, in this person’s opinion, wrong or greedy to ask for compensation for the time, energy and heartache that one goes though in one of these situations. In fact, though it was said it cannot be proven that Feh didn't cause the damage, the replacement of the car, unless Feh signed otherwise, would be considered an admission of guilt in a court of law (another point broached). Feh paid for a car, found out that the car was severely damage, had to get another car. 

It impact of selling the now damaged vehicle relies solely on that of the dealership or GM or someone in between. It has nothing to do with the transaction between Feh and the dealership. For this all that needs to be considered is that the car was damaged, the dealership agrees that the damage came with the car, in that they are willing to replace it, and are giving Feh what he actually bought, an undamaged car. Feh is still "out" the time, energy and hassle of dealing with this issue. How he chooses to deal with it is now a mute point, as he is satisfied. 

As I found in law classes, and is prevalent on forums, often times the emotions of the individuals (for or against compensation), or circumstances outside the considered scope (dealership having to deal with mileage, depreciation, used vehicle) often influence and distract from the pertinent issues. If we are to discuss Feh's situation, most of the commentary is outside of the scope. Cruze-Cruze was actually on point when suggesting compensation for the variable Feh had to deal with. I on the other hand addressed the opinion with my own.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

...and I addressed the situation with an opinion of my own. As we are all apt to do in such a forum. As these ARE merely opinions.... not an _actual_, legal forum.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I :iloveyou: you


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> You are trying to be sarcastic, but you are very superficial. Please be polite and don’t write stupid comments without knowing the issues I had. I bought a new car in 2006 and I had to go to the dealer to fix it for 32 times in the first 3 years and another 3 times after (do you want the list?). Fix it means to replace parts that were not working anymore: DLR, driver airbag, air conditioning compressor, thermostat, sensors, door handler, air bag again, and the list can continue. And I played nice every time, hoping that was the last time to fix something on that car. Do you think the dealer was unhappy? WRONG! He charged GM for the work we did every time. And the 10% I got from GM was a small part I could get if I used a lawyer. I’m curious what you would do with a car like this? Definitely using an attorney of course or returning as lemon car!
> He got a NEW car damaged! The marks on the car are clear, how they didn’t see them when washed the car?? The dealer gave our guy an estimate for reparation first instead of replacing the car instantly! Our guy had to ask for replacing the car! Honest dealer hmmm?? OK, even the dealer guy didn’t see the damage, he is representing his company and after replacing the car he should compensate somehow the mistake they did. Not necessary something huge, a couple free oil changes or so.


 
You didn't read my posts apparently. I had a care turned in under the lemon law. Only my issue was with main bearings spinning in my engine causing knocking. It happened three times in 3 months. The car was replaced. I can appreciate the problems you had, but what has been covered in my beliefs is they are merely opinion based.

Had the dealer in this issue denied replacement of the car, the burdon of proof would unfortunately lye on Feh.


----------

